# Hd tv vs digital for older person



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Go outside and play! You're gonna ruin your eyes watching all that junk on TV. Why, when I was your age we used to play outside all day long! lol


HD is nice on older eyes, but not everything is broadcast in HD. Digital and HD are not the same, but they do share the nice feature of a clearer picture than an analog broadcast.

Will you see a difference between HD and a non-HD digital broadcast? Yes. Is it worth the extra money? Not sure.

And ya, you have to have comcast's box if you're on comcast to see their HD broadcasts.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

What I would suggest is for you to go to one of the big stores, and compare it for yourself. If there are 2 sets side-by-side, have the sales person put one in HD, while the other is just digital. Some people will notice a huge difference, while others may not really notice that much. Everyones eyesite is different, so you can be the only judge of thwe picture difference, compared to the price difference. As Double A said, in the digital mode, you'll notice a crisper picture, with a complete absence of snow or interferrence, but digital is not the same as HD. As a rule, the larger the screen, the more difference you may notice.

Bofus


----------



## Drake Equation (May 21, 2008)

My grandpa is 95 and he just got a 40 inch LCD high definition flat screen and he notices a huge difference from his old TV hahaha...

HD only matters if you have HD channels though. I have satellite with an HD package. So some channels are standard and some are HD. There is a massive difference between them. "Digital" TV won't have any quality difference from analog--the signal is just delivered differently.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as digital compared to analog differences, with analog, if there is a weak station, you can still watch it. If its digital, its either all or nothing. A weak station may not come in at all. When viewing a digital broadcast with a digital TV, the picture will be crystal clear, with a complete absence of snow or interferrence. Can't say the same for analog.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
I think I will start looking for that HD tv.
Deck hand


----------

